# what morph?



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Hi all
well today I got another snake. I got him for £60. He is a year old. A bargain as he came with a massive viv, a smaller viv, substrate, mice and a heat mat plus decor. He belonged to a lad who no longer wanted him as novelty wore off. So sad as the probs this little corn has is due to ignorance and neglect really. They were feeding him twice a month. His shed arrived with the huge viv and had been in there for a week or two...also his water bowl had slime growing in it...poor little baby had only one hide no where else to hide in a viv of about 3.5ftx1.5ft. Poor love was cowering in the corner all exposed. No thermostat either.Surpisingly he is in good shape apart from the retained shed on his tail which has been there a while, I was given a bite when I managed to remove it albiet v.gently! Tail damaged but hopefully will be ok, made sure it was clean etc...this corn has not been handled and is very scared. He has bitten me loads in the short time I have had him. Anyway what morph? He looks like a normal but his under belly pattern has no black. Took a quick few pics between bites...:lol2


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Picture isn't showing.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi ya,welcome to the forum. :welcome1: is that Anna ?


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

hmm how do i get the pics on?


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

You do this:







except for you don't put in the spaces.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

thanks!Took a while but pics there now!!!
Yep its me Julia:Na_Na_Na_Na:
But what morph?:hmm:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like a normal (carolina type maybe) to me.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Those eyes are interesting.... they look a LOT like our Everglades' eyes, not quite the brown shade I'd expect from a normal corn.

He also seems to have a fair bit of 'evil eyebrow' look going....

And both of those put together plus the "He keeps biting me" make me think there's a fair bit of non-_guttatus_-based _Pantherophis_ in there somewhere. Maybe he's something like a corn/Texas Rat or Corn/Everglades cross.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

he does apart from no black under the belly-would that be still normal for a normal:smile:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I think he is a hybrid Anna, he looks more like my texan x Rat snake than a corn. Pretty boy though :grin1: that would also explain the odd belly scales.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

wohic said:


> I think he is a hybrid Anna, he looks more like my texan x Rat snake than a corn. Pretty boy though :grin1: that would also explain the odd belly scales.


 
he is lovely but boy can he bite:grin1: do u have a pic of your texan x ? rat snake?


----------

